# Sp. Blue Dolphin "Manda"



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

Are they usually overly aggressive? The ones i use to have were pretty laid back from my experience as far as mbuna went. However i picked one up its about 4 inches and for some reason he has seem to take a liking to picking on mainly a rusty in the tank that is not even half his size. Any ideas? Any suggestions?


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

IME, they're pretty laid back & not very aggressive. How big are the other Met. sp. Dolphins compared to the new guy? 
What size tank(dimensions) & what is your stock list? If the new guy isn't picking on the other Met. sp. Dolphins, then he may be picking on the rusty because it's smaller/lower ranking. When you introduced him, did you change the decor around ?


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

kyboy said:


> IME, they're pretty laid back & not very aggressive. How big are the other Met. sp. Dolphins compared to the new guy?
> What size tank(dimensions) & what is your stock list? If the new guy isn't picking on the other Met. sp. Dolphins, then he may be picking on the rusty because it's smaller/lower ranking. When you introduced him, did you change the decor around ?


It is the only the one Sp. Dolphin in the tank and he was the newest to the tank. Its a standard 75g. Stock list includes the one rusty, Labidochromis chisumulae, yellow labs and the one sp dolphin. I would have to count the yellow labs and crisumulae's as they are younger ones that i'm just pretty much growing while i wait to setup my 240g. As i didn't want to set it up since i am moving in 3 months just to have to break it down lol. Only thing i could think of why he is targeting that rusty is cause he is the closest to the Manda's size compared to the others. I tried changing the rocks and adding more rock to the tank to see if that would help but the dolphin seems to still just seek that rusty out. The rusty don't even attempt to stand up to it, it just runs and try's to find a spot to hide from it but like i said the Dolphin just seems to seek it out.


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh, I misread & thought you had more met.sp.dolphins  
Doesn't seem like many fish - probably under stocked & the rusty is low man in the pecking order.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Maybe he doesn't like the bars on the chisumulae?


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

The Chisumulae he don't bother. Only the rusty unless one of them gets in his way of trying to find him then he gets them out of his way. The rusty isn't hoovering around the top so i guess that is aleast a good thing so he must not be stressing it out to much. I guess will just have to keep a eye out and hopefully hes just letting him know hes top dog of the tank now since he is newer to the tank and he will lay off a bit since the rusty isn't even trying to stand up to it.


----------



## LanceN34 (Mar 24, 2011)

How big is your tank?

Edit: Disregard, saw its a 75G.


----------

